# I think that the silver rally we've been waiting for is here now.



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Look at this chart.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Since this morning it went up another 74 cents.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Its been quite the rally.
I had wanted to buy more silver but the rise deterred me.
I been waiting for a dip.. but it never seemed to come

Then on Friday an 86 cent dip and I bought then.
If there is another dip on Monday I will buy some more.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I hope that the people buying are buying physical silver, not the ETF. These two things are not the same.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Physical Silver for me.. even though physical its extra difficult for me to manage


----------



## frankd4 (Oct 22, 2010)

OP SEC!


----------

